# veuillez agréer, madame / monsieur...  (vouloir)



## steiner

¿Podríais recomendarme una fórmula de saludo y despedida para una carta formal (por cuestiones de trabajo) a una persona francesa que no conozco? De cuando estudiaba francés recuerdo "veuillez agréer monsieur (madame en este caso) l'expression de mes sentiments distingués", pero me suena demasiado barroca, no sé si se utiliza realmente.

Es un problema esto de las relaciones formales, como en España se tiende cada vez más al tuteo en todos los ámbitos...

Gracias


----------



## valerie

Si, puedes usar esa fórmula, especialmente en una carta escrita y enviada por correo.
Tambien puedes usar  'mes salutations cordiales' en lugar de 'mes sentiments distingués'

De hecho si recuerdo bien, me parece que los libros de etiqueta recomiendan no usar 'sentiments' cuando un caballero se dirige a una dama, o sea que cuidado


----------



## plemy

Fijate que sí se usa! tous les jours.
ahora si quieres algo más corto:
Salutations cordiales
o
Cordialement


----------



## FranParis

Veuillez agréer, Madame, l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.
Veuillez agréer, Madame, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs.
Veuillez agréer, Madame, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées.
Veuillez agréer, Madame, l'expression de mes cordiales salutations.

Por orden de "formal"...


----------



## steiner

merci beaucoup!!


----------



## IsaSol

En las relaciones (formales) de trabajo, se usa mucho *Cordialement,* porque _la cordialité_ supone mas o menos que hay una forma de amistad  lejana ( une certaine proximité)
Si escribes una carta a un director, a un alcalde o a...un juez, a qualquiera persona que representa una forma de autoritad, le tienes que mandar tus *respectueuses* salutations.
Y en todo los demàs correos, puedes mandar tus *salutations distinguées.*
Dans beaucoup de pays ça semble lourd et barroque, mais c'est la bonne formule.
J'espère que ça va un peu t'aider.


----------



## Markunin

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Salud
Me gustaría que alguien me ayudara a traducir al castellano la frase hecha
_"Veuillez agréer Monsieur; l'assurance de mes sentiments distingués"_.

He visto que hay dos hilos sobre cartas comerciales pero en ninguno he encontrado respuesta.
Muchas gracias por adelantado.
Markunin


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No importa la fórmula francesa, lo que te importa es saber cómo terminarías en español una carta formal. Cada país tiene sus giros tradicionales para ello, así que sólo tienes que saber las fórmulas formales españolas y aplicarlas. Así de fácil. 

Por ejemplo:

*Sin otro particular, le(s) saluda.*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

Con un poco más de cordialidad,

1. Sin otro particular, le(s) saluda atte. (atentamente)
2. Mientras tanto reciba(n) mi más cordial saludo, 
3. Reciba(n) un cordial saludo,
4. Atentamente,


----------



## Markunin

Salud
Gracias por responder tan rápidamente.
Busco ser lo más fiel posible al original francés. Estoy traduciendo una carta de Sebastian Faure, pedagogo libertario francés y no me gustaría poner algo que no correspondiera al sentir original.
Muchas gracias por todo.
Markunim


----------



## Gévy

Hola markunin:

Puedes estar tranquilo, la fórmula francesa que emplea es de las más clásicas y no encierra nada particular. No se tiene que traducir literalmente, sería un error.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## erbp

Nueva pregunta​
Hola:
Al finalizar una carta que firmaré solamente yo (sin representar a nadie) quisiera usar la fórmula de cortesía "nous vous prions d'agréer, Messieurs nos salutations distinguées" pero adecuándola a las circunstancias. 

Digo esto porque entiendo que la fórmula que me interesa es la adecuada si los firmantes son varios ó si es uno en representación de varios.

¿Me pueden decir como puedo hacer para adecuar esta fórmula a mis deseos?

¿Acaso es "je vous prie d'agréer, Messieurs mes salutations distinguées"?

Muchas gracias!! 
Espero poder ayudarlos con los idiomas que manejo mejor!!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Je vous pire d'agréer, Messieurs, __mes salutations distinguées. _me parece perfecto.

_Je vous prie, Messieurs, de bien vouloir agréer mes salutations les plus distinguées._

También, otra variante. En tono muy formal, claro.


----------



## erbp

Juan Jacob Vilalta:
Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## salambô75

steiner said:


> ¿Podríais recomendarme una fórmula de saludo y despedida para una carta formal (por cuestiones de trabajo) a una persona francesa que no conozco? De cuando estudiaba francés recuerdo "veuillez agréer monsieur (madame en este caso) l'expression de mes sentiments distingués", pero me suena demasiado barroca, no sé si se utiliza realmente.
> 
> Es un problema esto de las relaciones formales, como en España se tiende cada vez más al tuteo en todos los ámbitos...
> 
> Gracias


 
Tienes toda la razon es un poco formal y suena barroca. Por ejemplo, si envias una carta por lo del trabajo mejor dices "Meilleures salutations" mas frio "Salutations". Si conoces a la persona "Cordialement" y si la conoces y tienes buenas relaciones con ella "Très/Bien (casi-igual) Cordialement" o "Cdt" lo puedes encontrar cuando por ejemplo alguien que trabaja contigo t envia muchos mails pero no te conoce muy bien personalmente. Son las formulas modernas que se usan en el mundo del banco, del negocio pues!
Saludos


----------



## Nanon

Ojo: este tipo de fórmulas breves ("meilleures salutations", "bien cordialement" y desde luego "cdt" o "slts") se usa para terminar correos electrónicos, pero no cartas impresas. En el mundo de los negocios todavía se mantiene esta diferencia.

Si el documento es una carta y no un email, es recomendable utilizar los ejemplos mencionados anteriormente, por muy formales, largos y barrocos que parezcan. Sus contactos lo interpretarán como una marca de respeto y se lo agradecerán.


----------



## salambô75

Nanon said:


> Ojo: este tipo de fórmulas breves ("meilleures salutations", "bien cordialement" y desde luego "cdt" o "slts") se usa para terminar correos electrónicos, pero no cartas impresas. En el mundo de los negocios todavía se mantiene esta diferencia.
> 
> Si el documento es una carta y no un email, es recomendable utilizar los ejemplos mencionados anteriormente, por muy formales, largos y barrocos que parezcan. Sus contactos lo interpretarán como una marca de respeto y se lo agradecerán.


 
No es moderno "veuillez agréer" mejor "veuillez recevoir". Yo nunca digo "veuillez agréer" solo por ejemplo si envias una carta a un cliente importante o a una senora bastante vieja. Acabo mis cartas impresas con "Meilleures salutaions" no "veuillez agréer"... Y por lo de mi experiencia funciona bien... Pero quizas tenga razon... Para mi no...!
Saludos!


----------



## Nanon

Salambô, cuando dices que tal expresión "no es moderna", creo que estás expresando una opinión personal. Depende de cada quién, también de la empresa y del ramo. Es más frecuente "veuillez agréer" que "veuillez recevoir". 

En mi experiencia (no trabajo en un banco ni con señoras de edad, y a mi juicio tampoco lo soy ) nadie le presta mucha atención a las palabras exactas, pero si la fórmula de despedida se ve muy corta, eso llama la atención y puede ser malinterpretado. Desde luego, me refiero a documentos impresos. Los correos electónicos los remato con "(bien) cordialement", y listo.

Sin otro particular, les saluda,
Atentamente, 

N.


----------



## Azilou56

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire en espagnol cette formule de politesse: _"Espérant une réponse favorable de votre part, je vous prie d'agréer, chère Madame, l'expression de ma très haute considérantion." 
_
Cela concerne une lettre officielle.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## ourense

_Esperando... le ruego reciba/acepte... [la expresión de] mi más alta consideración._

Muy recargado, pero lo he visto escrito más de una vez en cartas muy formales, de tipo diplomático, etc.


----------



## Azilou56

Muchas gracias Ourense


----------

